# Your TOP 40 Film Soundtracks of all time?



## pfmusic (Sep 17, 2020)

I recently enjoyed reading Hans Zimmer’s Top 40 Soundtracks of all time post.

Thought it might be interesting to discuss our own TOP 40.

Original VI-C Thread: *HZ TOP 40*

Here’s mine… (I share a few similar favs with HZ)

In no particular order…


Star Wars – The Empire Strikes Back – John Williams
E.T – The Extra-Terrestrial - John Williams
Schindler's List – John Williams
Back To The Future – Alan Silvestri
Forrest Gump - Alan Silvestri
The Shawshank Redemption – Thomas Newman
Finding Nemo – Thomas Newman
Once Upon a time in America – Ennio Morricone
The Mission - Ennio Morricone
The Terminator – Brad Fiedel
Alien - Jerry Goldsmith
Poltergeist – Jerry Goldsmith
Gremlins - Jerry Goldsmith
Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan - James Horner
Braveheart – James Horner
The Fountain – Clint Mansell
Moon – Clint Mansell
Solaris - Cliff Martinez
Arrival – Jóhann Jóhannsson
Sicario - Jóhann Jóhannsson
Heat - Elliot Goldenthal
Oblivion – M83
Tron Legacy – Daft Punk
Gladiator – Hans Zimmer
Interstellar – Hans Zimmer
Monsters – Jon Hopkins
How I Live Now – Jon Hopkins
Blade Runner – Vangelis
Candyman - Philip Glass
A Nightmare on Elm Street - Charles Bernstein
Halloween - John Carpenter
It Follows – Disasterpeace
Us - Michael Abels
The Road - Nick Cave & Warren Ellis
The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford - Nick Cave & Warren Ellis
28 Days Later – John Murphy
Sunshine – John Murphy
I Am Legend - James Newton Howard
The Village - James Newton Howard
The Lord of the Rings – Howard Shore
*What’s YOUR TOP 40?*


----------



## tf-drone (Sep 17, 2020)

Koyaanisqatsi
perhaps Blade Runner


----------

